# Wind Production at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
April 30, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*
One day the wind is blowing out of the south just like the onset of a tropical depression, and the next day weâ€™re fighting north winds at 30mph. Such abrupt changes from one day to the next have made it extremely difficult for our recent customers to stay on any type of fishing pattern, even if only a minor one, that may have been previously established prior to the extraordinary weather conditions of the past few days.

Thursday, Friday and Saturday not only brought us high southerly winds, but also presented us with bull tides that typically are not experienced along our portion of the coast at this time of the year. These higher than average tides provided flooding conditions in even some of the most remote back marsh areas, which placed water over a good bit of real estate that otherwise wouldnâ€™t be covered by water, period. Tides like this tend to spread the fish out a little more simply because thereâ€™s suddenly more water for them to forage in, and the past couple days were no exception to that rule. Those who ventured into some of the furthest backcountry out on Matagorda Island were handsomely rewarded with some truly great redfish action, especially while tossing live shrimp, as well as cracked crabs.

Those who didnâ€™t, or possibly couldnâ€™t, go to area back lakes to escape the high winds looked for other places to duck out of the breeze where they might have a chance at some type of bite, even if only a small one. Many were successful as they placed the wind at their back and casted live bait against a grassy shoreline comprised primarily of mud with some occasional shell mixed in. Some of our customers, who were wading while tossing lures, also found the redfish and trout in waist-deep water just above a transition line in the bay floor where a really thick mud bottom tapers upward to more shallow water that all of a sudden is covered with thick underwater grass. They said the water was somewhat clean and that bait was plentiful right above the transition line from mud to grass.

Until next time, have fun out there, and be careful. Weâ€™re heading into May, and that means that the boat traffic will be increasing. So, be safe and look out for the other guy, and remember to be courteous by always giving wading anglers a wide berth.

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Friday was a perfect day for my two guys from the valley - big breakfast, hot coffee, a relaxed blastoff time, limits of trout, and then back to the boathouse to get them travelling back home on time. Some days just rockâ€¦hope your Friday did, too!

Saturday was an entirely different story, with a really crazy southeast wind that was blowing at gale-force. My crew of three was a very relaxed bunch who werenâ€™t looking for anything other than a good â€˜ol time out on the water. And as luck would have it, we found some speckled trout that really wanted to be a part of our dinner plans, so we put enough of them in the cooler for a couple of nights worth of pan-fried trout, and then called it a day around 11:00am. The guys showered-up and then napped, dreaming all the while about the upcoming eveningâ€™s appetizers, and a dinner that would make even your mama proud! All of it happening on just another Saturday night here at Bay Flats Lodge! Come get yaâ€™ some!

**NEW:* *All-Inclusive Fishing Package For 9 Guests*
Whether youâ€™re arranging some coastal fishing for you and your family or friends, or attempting to organize a well-deserved fishing adventure as your next corporate event, our newest fishing offering, â€œThe Flatsâ€ package, guarantees to simplify your world. No more having to explain the cost of everything to each member of your party, or to your companyâ€™s finance department - everything is already included in one priceâ€¦everything!
2 Nights + 2 Full Days (All-Inclusive) = $1000/person
Thatâ€™s right, whenever you make a reservation for 9 guests for a 2-night stay in â€œThe Flatsâ€ suite at Bay Flats Lodge, along with 2 full-days of guided San Antonio Bay fishing, you are eligible to take advantage of â€œThe Flatsâ€ package, which is an all-inclusive per-person price with no hidden costs. â€œThe Flatsâ€ package includesâ€¦
âˆ'	2-Nights of Double-Occupancy Accommodations For 9 Guests in â€œThe Flatsâ€ Suite
âˆ'	Six-(6) Meals
âˆ'	2 Full-Days of Professionally Guided Fishing
âˆ'	3 Boats per 9 Angler Party
âˆ'	All Fishing Equipment
âˆ'	Live Bait
âˆ'	Fish Processing
âˆ'	Gratuities
âˆ'	Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax

*Alcohol and airport transportation NOT included. Due to high demand, we expect our reservation calendar to fill quickly, so contact us today at 1-888-677-4868, or via email at [email protected], to ensure your spot.

*Watch Our Latest Videos*








































*Plan Ahead For Next Yearâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Monday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
A mainly sunny sky. High 83F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Monday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear skies. Low 69F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Generally sunny. High 83F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Tuesday Night 40 % Precip. / 0.14 in*
Scattered thunderstorms. Low 74F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Wednesday 80 % Precip. / 0.13 in*
Thunderstorms. Potential for severe thunderstorms. High 81F. Winds SSE at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Wednesday Night 80 % Precip. / 0.24 in*
Thunderstorms likely in the evening. Then the chance of scattered thunderstorms later on. Low 64F. Winds NNE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Synopsis: *
Strong offshore flow and large seas will continue this morning in the wake of a frontal passage. Offshore flow will slowly decrease through the afternoon and then become weak to moderate onshore by late tonight into Monday as surface high pressure moves eastward across the western Gulf of Mexico and as surface low pressure develops over west Texas. Another cold front will move into the region mid-week with strong offshore flow developing in its wake. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 80.1 degrees
Seadrift 77.0 degrees
Port Aransas 78.1 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Dedicated video to my Dad 1929-2014*






Chris


----------

